# Needing Columbia serial number dated.



## GBC (Jun 9, 2019)

I recently purchased a *Columbia Sterling* middleweight from the original and only owner. See attached pics of chain guard and left rear axle hanger with serial number, etc.
I'm trying desperately to find out the year of manufacture as the old gentleman could not remember and I can't figure it out since the 8 digit number (51930083) has no letter prefix.
Any info anyone can give me would be greatly appreciated. The bike is in excellent condition with original paint...was maintained and stored inside since bending purchased! The gentleman thought he purchased it in the 50's but wasn't sure.
Based on the Columbia dates, I guessing possibly 1951? Help!

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm thinking later 1960's -- or even 1970's, with the safety reflectors, (which could have been added later).
Besides the reflectors, other safety features might be warning lines on the seat tube and stem, (i.e., minimum insertion lengths).
I can't see any lines in the pictures, but you can check.  The paint/finish just looks like more modern methods and materials.

The name of the bicycle manufacturer changed to "Columbia" in the early 1960's; before then, "Columbia" was a product line of the company which was known by its place-names, Westfield, Torrington; and a long time before that, the company was eponymous with its founder, Col. Pope.


----------



## GBC (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks for the information Archie. Other sources are having me believing it's early to mid 60's but not later than 1965.
Attached is a pic of a Columbia Sterling just like mine (only in much worse condition) which shows the serial number. It is for
sale now on Ebay....maybe someone can determine the year from it!


----------



## GBC (Jun 9, 2019)

It is S/N R024702


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 9, 2019)

Both bikes are mid 60's, 66-68. The one with no letter prefix is probably a 68 but may be a bit newer. Can we see a picture of the head badge please.


----------



## GBC (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks and here is the head badge for the no letter prefix bike.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 10, 2019)

That badge used from 1961 to 1975. I don't see Sterling bikes after 1969 so that is the latest it can be. Seat is probably not original.


----------



## GBC (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks for all your help on this. The bike I purchased and the pic of the older one like it on eBay, are the only two Sterling models I've seen with this particular outlined lettering on the chain guard. All the others photos of Columbia Sterling models I've seen have different (Solid) lettering on the chain guard. I've attached a pic of a 1965 Columbia Sterling catalog page which shows this. The chain guard on the one I have shows "STERLING" in outlined letters with a pin stripe graphic before and after the lettering. The graphics on the 1965 catalog page, and all other photos I've been able to find, show the solid lettering. So......I'm just guessing that my model is either prior to 1965 or 1966-69. You can enlarge the catalog page to see what I'm referring to. Thanks~


----------



## GBC (Jun 10, 2019)

By the way...I knew the seat was not original and purchased a 60's two-tone red/white Mesinger for it over the weekend. Also my bike came with Cat-Eye wheel reflectors and reflector hub shiners which were original. I just had removed them for cleaning before I took photos. Otherwise the bike is in excellent, original condition other than needing new tires. Thanks again~
Gary


----------



## GBC (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm still not sure of the date....ughh!


----------

